# Welche Server Software für WebServer



## Draxx (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Foren User,

ich habe einen alten P3 700mhz 400mb Ram noch und will diesen als Server betreiben. Zur Zeit ist er Teamspeak server, DynDns Updater und Apache Server sowie FileServer und Download Server auf einer WinXP installation aber da ich das nicht gut finde wie es atm ist wollte ich mal Fragen ob es eine Alternative gibt?! Ich wollte das er Stabiler läuft und einfach nur noch angeschaltet werden muss ohne irgendwas noch einzustellen nach der Installation. Ich denke viele sagen Linux aber dort bin ich nicht sehr Fit drin. Gibt es nicht eine Art "fertigen" Server denn man nur noch installieren muss ? Ich habe mal was von Clarkconnect gehört bzw wurde mir empfohlen. Also noch mal hier was er können muss:

Teamspeak2 Server,
DynDNS update,
FileServer,
WebServer,


Er soll auch auf meinen LanParties als Webserver laufen und da wollte ich mal wissen. wie es möglich ist das man eine Adresse im Netzwerk eingibt und z.B. eine Seite auf dem Server aufgerufen wird. Wir benutzen Static Ip auf unseren Lans. Falls es tutorials o.ä. gibt  wäre ich sehr dankbar und schreit bitte nicht nur google.de danke 

Mfg Draxx


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Also wenn du was stabiles und ressourcenschonendes willst nimm Linux, nur als Webserver fürs LAN ist das nicht so dramatisch einzurichten, da bekommst du hier im Forum genug Infos drüber. Bei den meisten Dists ist auch alles bei was du brauchst.

Das mit der Adresse machst du einfach über http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/, also die IP oder den Hostname http://$host/.
Je nach Konfig des Webservers mit oder ohne Dateiname.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Draxx (12. Februar 2005)

ja leider kenne ich mich mit linux nur echt misserabel aus und ich wills gleich vorweg sagen es dauert mir zu lange weil ich einfach es nicht zeitlich schaffe also das es dauert ist mir klar aber wie siehts aus mit diesem clarkconnect? kennt das jemand?


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Kenn ich leider nicht, schau doch mal bei google. NUr dir ist schon klar, das du dich da auch einarbeiten musst, oder? Ist eventuell aufwendiger als mit Linux, auch ohne Vorkenntnisse. Naja, musst du wissen.

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## Draxx (12. Februar 2005)

Welches Linux ist denn am besten für denn oben genannten PC also welche distri von Linux und was brauche ich alles dann dafür? Clarkconnect ist ja Linux nur irgendwie anders ^^


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Also wenn dus ganz einfach haben willst nimm SuSE und schmeiß nach der Einrichtung alles runter was du nicht brauchst. Die Installation ist einfacher als bei Windows und klappt auch ohne 100 mal neustarten und über YAST2 ist die Installtion vo Apache auch ein Kinderspiel.
Wenn du dazu noch was lernen willst und etwas mehr Zeit und Motivation hast nimm Debian oder so.


----------



## Draxx (13. Februar 2005)

na dann will ich das gleich mal testen thx


----------



## Sinac (13. Februar 2005)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## webfreak (13. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht bringt dich "eisfair" (auch eis/fair geschrieben) weiter...


----------



## Draxx (14. Februar 2005)

Ne ich kenne das ist aber für mich keine Lösung weil ich doch noch etwas Funktionallität brauche ^^


----------

